

Douglas Crockford: The JavaScript Programming Language - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/douglas-crockford-the-javascript-programming-language/

======
bradleyland
Thanks goes to Ontwik for bringing these videos up again, but there doesn't
appear to be any credit given to YUI Theater for bringing these to us. Given
Yahoo's recent organizational troubles, I think it's important for developers
to recognize the contributions they make to our community.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

~~~
ahmicro
I already put the credits for Douglas Crockford at the bottom of videos, and
now i puts the credits to YUI for every video .Thanks for your interest to
mention about this

------
selectnull
That's a great resource recommended to anyone who has to write any javascript.

There are two more lectures, sort of a series when put all together:

Advanced JavaScript <http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=111585> (3 parts)

An Inconvenient API: The Theory of the DOM
<http://video.yahoo.com/watch/111582/992708> (3 parts)

------
JSig
This google tech talk is pretty good

Introduction to JavaScript and Browser DOM

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljNi8nS5TtQ&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljNi8nS5TtQ&feature=youtube_gdata)

------
korussian
I'd really like to download these and watch them on the go. What's the best
way to get these from Yahoo Video?

~~~
frou_dh
In Safari you can click play on the video, open the Activity window (Cmd-
Alt-A), then snag the URL the actual .flv file is being pulled from.

~~~
Luyt
Could you paste the URL here? I tried finding the .flv file in the activity
window, but I couldn't locate it.

~~~
jaskerr
Search for "Crockford" on the YUI Theater homepage. The videos are available
for download in M4V format, along with zipped PowerPoint slides.

